# WHat size collar does your dog wear?



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Just curious nismo has a 2" in one from stillwater and i personally like the
1.5" ones better. but we dont have one lol.
im not big on the 1" collars for these breeds. they look kinda funny IMO.
even with the little dog that we used to have we used a 1/2" one and 3"4's. 
what do your animals wear? :woof:


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

dang i messed up the poll. fail.
it was supposed to be multiple choice...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

2" here....


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

2"


Got 4 more in the post, should be here anyday


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1.5. it looks too big on nismo his neck is skinny.
tiva has a shorter thick neck so i'll have to go 1.5 with her


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> 1.5. it looks too big on nismo his neck is skinny.
> tiva has a shorter thick neck so i'll have to go 1.5 with her


I hear ya, check out this pic it makes me crack up everytime (its when she was much smaller.
she looks like those people with rings on their necks


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> I hear ya, check out this pic it makes me crack up everytime (its when she was much smaller.
> she looks like those people with rings on their necks


exactly!
:rofl:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

2inch here I love how it looks on Duece, I think he has a long neck so it covers it well lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

2" Leather collars.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gotta love the leather.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

2" leather 2 yrs on no signs of wear

1.5" nylon i think it is 2 yrs on up for a new on soon


both from stillwater only product i have used that has lasted


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta's two new collars both look great on her one is 1.5" and then a 2" both are leather. I love her collars. Wish i had more money as I saw one yesterday i would love to get her.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Sarge is in a 2" nylon right now but also has a 2" leather with studs and a 1.5" leather harness with studs (matches the collar and leash)... Anything smaller than a 2" collar looks too small on him..

Nikita is only 10 months old (almost) therefore I have not invested in leather yet... I will wait until shes about 1 and a half, but for now she has on a 1" nylon and matching leashing.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Smokey has the 2", so that his head will look smaller


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

2" collars. I really looove leather collars but I tend to buy looots of collars, and I'm in a colorful mood so the girls will have colorful collars :/ lolz! Rudi has on a ... I believe 1" Leather show collar from Stillwater and it's really nice, it doesn't look weird on her but she will be getting a new one soon anyways


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

2 inch for show.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

My Lucy has a 1 1/2 black leather with the spikes right now and should be getting her blockydog 1 1/2 soon, i am so excited you have no idea!!!!


----------

